# Ziwipeak question



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello
Romi is currently eating orjen but I wanted to try him on Ziwipeak.
I biught a pack of treats for him to try but he doesn't eat it.
Is the food the same as the treats?
Thanks
Sarah xxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Sarah.
Yes, it's basically the exact same.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess Romi'll be sticking with the orijen then!
S x


----------

